# MECA PA SOUNDFEST-STATE FINALS Sound Off To Determine State Champs 9-27-15 SQL SPL



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Shaping up to be one of the biggest shows of the year! Come on out to Erie, PA this Sunday for a huge event!




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Ge_off_me (Mar 19, 2015)

As the event director and head judge, I approve this post.


----------

